# What are Mozart's Best Theme and Variations and Why?



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

So the question is, what are Mozart's best theme and variations and I also would like to know why you chose this particular set and what makes it so special.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow you are going to burn yourself out on here!
Good question as I have started to go through the variations and so far am mightily impressed with K 353 and K354 - its the why question Im going to have trouble with so will go away and think.


----------



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

PlaySalieri said:


> Wow you are going to burn yourself out on here!
> Good question as I have started to go through the variations and so far am mightily impressed with K 353 and K354 - its the why question Im going to have trouble with so will go away and think.


I forgot to note that it doesn't have to be a standalone cycle of variations. It could be a movement from any Mozart piece too, like the finale of K. 491, or the first movement of K. 331, or the slow movement of K. 482.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Wolfgangus the Great said:


> I forgot to note that it doesn't have to be a standalone cycle of variations. It could be a movement from any Mozart piece too, like the finale of K. 491, or the first movement of K. 331, or the slow movement of K. 482.


yes I was wondering about that - ok. Yes mvt 3 of K491 is going to take some surpassing.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Which of Wolfgangus the Great's questions about Mozart are the best and why?


----------



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

vtpoet said:


> Which of Wolfgangus the Great's questions about Mozart are the best and why?


lol! This is actually a very clever joke! Good job man!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Wolfgangus the Great said:


> lol! This is actually a very clever joke! Good job man!


That is his only joke - he has been waiting years for you to come along so he could do that one.

Its odd he never did it with captainwhataver who starts more threads than you but seems to have vanished


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

PlaySalieri said:


> That is his only joke - he has been waiting years for you to come along so he could do that one.


Yeah, I'm probably going to retire from the forum now. My work here is done.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Please comment on the thread content and not other members.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I would go for the C minor Piano Concerto (aka #24 aka K491). If anyone is interested, here is a video walkthrough of the 3rd movement Theme and Variations:


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

(Apparently this was not posted last night when I wrote it)

slow movement: K 456
finale: K 491

both very poetic, expressive and varied, I don't much care for any of his piano solo variations (or in piano sonatas)


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> Please comment on the thread content and not other members.


ok - and keep on topic


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the piece on Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star


----------

